# 1 photo from each of your Nation's provicnes/states



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Got this idea from the "The 27 beautiful Brazilian states". Please post one photo of each state/province in your nation that you find to be most emblematic of that state/province.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm happy you have been inspired by a thread created by me.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I do it one photo per post, in the traditional order as defined by the constitution:
Zürich








The old town, the lake and the alps.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Canton Bern:









Eiger, Mönch & Jungfrau


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Canton Lucerne









Kapelbridge, Mt.Pilatus, Luzern


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Uri









Willhelm Tell Statue, Altdorf


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Canton Schwyz:









Einsiedeln Abbey


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Obwalden









Sachseln


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Niedwalden









View from the Stanserhorn


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Glarus









Landsgemeinde Glarus, cantonal assembly of the people.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Zug


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Fribourg









Fribourg


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

GREAT IDEA FOR A THREAD! - I WILL COVER MY BEAUTIFUL COUNTRY, SOUTH AFRICA!!
WE HAVE 9 PROVINCES, SO IT WILL BE 9 POSTS! 

WESTERN CAPE

CAPE TOWN, WESTERN PROVINCE 9 by prismatico, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

EASTERN CAPE

Coffee Bay - Trekking through by csm2mk RTW, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

KWAZULU NATAL

Northern Drakensburg by Jonathan Gill, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

MPHUMALANGA:

Blyde River Canyon by mitt444, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

LIMPOPO

Ndebele house by World_Discoverer, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

NORTH WEST PROVINCE

Nedbank Golf Challenge 2007 | Sun City by Sun International South Africa, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

NORTHERN CAPE 

Sutherland telescopes on a perfect day by Lisa Crause, on Flickr


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

FREE STATE:

Gariep Dam by FireflyAfrica, on Flickr


----------

